
On Committing Suicide - lettergram
https://austingwalters.com/on-committing-suicide/
======
fargle
perfect. I don't even know whether or not we agree on politics, but spot on
and well said.

I love the comment you got "reeks of centrism". Yes quite so, thank you. It
kind of stinks to high heaven of rationalism, with a pungent whif of logic.

I think there are a lot more of us out there that feel a bit like this.

